# kernel panic on bhyve virtualization



## vanbreukelingen (Sep 8, 2019)

At the link you can find a fotograph of the kernel crash, it could not even been dumped or a continue; a restart helped, but after 10 minutes the same story. I guess its virbr0-interface when you disable option HYPERV in kernel configuration. 

to make a long story short: 
	
	



```
rvc_start < rvc_end
```
.

any suggestions other then building kernel with the box-hypervisor again or if destroy virbr0?

miranda


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2019)

What version of FreeBSD? For the host and the client? GENERIC kernel?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2019)

The screenshot appears to suggest FreeBSD 13. This is not a production release, see https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/


----------



## Crivens (Sep 9, 2019)

DutchDaemon The timestamps say nothing about the version. What do you see that points to -CURRENT? Because I can't see it. Curious.

And for the OP: when you leave GENERIC, _you_ need to know exactly what you do. Problems may come slow and silent. I fell into that when problems crept up with heck everything but not the part I disabled.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2019)

Crivens said:


> What do you see that points to -CURRENT? Because I can't see it. Curious.


Hostname appears to be 'freeBSD13'. If the OP is like me that number would refer to the version.


----------



## Crivens (Sep 9, 2019)

Ah there it is. Thank you SirDice DutchDaemon. The lower case f threw me in a hash collision parsing it, I think.


----------



## vanbreukelingen (Sep 9, 2019)

Ok, guys, most of you are definitely right playing with this riddle; So first of all: Sorry for the big picture wasting precious memory and taking damn long to load. 

It's a CURRENT on a freeBSD 13 laptop with the latest kernel and buildworld on it. 

In the meantime I recompiled with hyperv enabled and since then it didn't crash at all.  



Spoiler



Funny thing, that even here at BSD Bill Gates hypervisor has an influence on system behavior - I just thought I flew away finally; yes, we can protect against expropriteurs but finally we all toghether are to week for really making a difference! Have you seen just one alternative machine in government? Every time I have an appointment - doesn't matter if doctor, lawyer or chemistry - I *have* to see this silly light-blue-window and this for 30 years now! - isn't it time to say goodbye, Bill, with your silicia chip in your head and your sucking developers, who are selling their grandmother for the "improvement" of windoze. Win10 has adipositas even in the kernel, win11 will become the opposite of the leanest management ever found!




I got a dump now, as rebooted the next day having been fed up with it this day at 3 a.m. (btw, mounting freeBSD on a dual-boot notebook with linux 5.3 rc5, especially made with write support as it is said; DANGEROUS! Children always act like this, playing with hot potato's out of the hot fire-oven! - Just take aluminium for cooking this, and they really taste better than instant pommes frites from the microwave! ;-) ---
you'd decide what aluminium in this special case is, mostly the CD (platinum?) in single mode on and 'fsck -y' twice as this messes up your awkward UFS, not even thinking of ZFS jails here). Yes, BSD is awkward concerning syntax (no chance to get away a bad magic number on ext2fs - the /home of the arch linux is a reiserfs and there is no way to mount it again in BSD, not with --rebuild-sb and not with --fix-fixable) and geometry but easy-going on recognizing X server (llvm-devel) and patching diffs... 

It happend while emulating an old OsX Mavericks with bhyve and qemu-system-x86-64, that works with command line and NOT the OVMF.fd bios with edk2, btw, as suggested,  but a chameleon bootloader;  secondly it happened again on nearly every VM I created and third just on reboot without interacting with VMs at all. This is the third dump:



```
freeBSD13 dumped core - see /var/crash/vmcore.2

Mon Sep  9 09:14:15 CEST 2019

FreeBSD freeBSD13 13.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT #5 r351966M: Sat Sep  7 02:56:50 CEST 2019     miranda@freeBSD13:/usr/obj/usr/src/head/amd64.amd64/sys/MIRANDA  amd64

panic: rcv_start < rcv_end

GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "amd64-marcel-freebsd"...

Unread portion of the kernel message buffer:
panic: rcv_start < rcv_end
cpuid = 3
time = 1567876068
KDB: stack backtrace:
db_trace_self_wrapper() at db_trace_self_wrapper+0x2b/frame 0xfffffe003baf9490
vpanic() at vpanic+0x19d/frame 0xfffffe003baf94e0
panic() at panic+0x43/frame 0xfffffe003baf9540
tcp_update_dsack_list() at tcp_update_dsack_list+0x489/frame 0xfffffe003baf95c0
tcp_do_segment() at tcp_do_segment+0x2763/frame 0xfffffe003baf96a0
tcp_input() at tcp_input+0xde3/frame 0xfffffe003baf9800
ip_input() at ip_input+0x14f/frame 0xfffffe003baf98b0
netisr_dispatch_src() at netisr_dispatch_src+0xa2/frame 0xfffffe003baf9920
tunwrite() at tunwrite+0x34f/frame 0xfffffe003baf9960
devfs_write_f() at devfs_write_f+0xf1/frame 0xfffffe003baf99c0
dofilewrite() at dofilewrite+0x91/frame 0xfffffe003baf9a10
kern_writev() at kern_writev+0x49/frame 0xfffffe003baf9a50
sys_writev() at sys_writev+0x35/frame 0xfffffe003baf9a80
amd64_syscall() at amd64_syscall+0x2b9/frame 0xfffffe003baf9bb0
fast_syscall_common() at fast_syscall_common+0x101/frame 0xfffffe003baf9bb0
--- syscall (121, FreeBSD ELF64, sys_writev), rip = 0x8008a3eaa, rsp = 0x7fffffffdc68, rbp = 0x7fffffffdca0 ---
KDB: enter: panic

No symbol "zombproc" in current context.
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/vmm.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/vmm.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/vmm.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/ng_ubt.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/ng_ubt.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/ng_ubt.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/ng_hci.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/ng_hci.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/ng_hci.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/ng_bluetooth.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/ng_bluetooth.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/ng_bluetooth.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/netgraph.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/netgraph.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/netgraph.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/linux64.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/linux64.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/linux64.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/linux_common.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/linux_common.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/linux_common.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/modules/if_em_updated.ko...done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/modules/if_em_updated.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/cuse.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/cuse.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/cuse.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/nmdm.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/nmdm.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/nmdm.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/splash_bmp.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/splash_bmp.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/splash_bmp.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/ubtbcmfw.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/ubtbcmfw.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/ubtbcmfw.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/ng_l2cap.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/ng_l2cap.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/ng_l2cap.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/linux.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/linux.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/linux.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/modules/i915kms.ko...done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/modules/i915kms.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/modules/drm2.ko...done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/modules/drm2.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/iicbus.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/iicbus.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/iicbus.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/iic.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/iic.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/iic.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/iicbb.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/iicbb.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/iicbb.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/if_iwm.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/if_iwm.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/if_iwm.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/iwm3160fw.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/iwm3160fw.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/iwm3160fw.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/uhid.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/uhid.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/uhid.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/ums.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/ums.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/ums.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/if_urndis.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/if_urndis.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/if_urndis.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/uether.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/uether.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/uether.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/autofs.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/autofs.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/autofs.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/if_bridge.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/if_bridge.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/if_bridge.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/bridgestp.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/bridgestp.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/bridgestp.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/ng_btsocket.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/ng_btsocket.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/ng_btsocket.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/mac_ntpd.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/mac_ntpd.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/mac_ntpd.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/ext2fs.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/ext2fs.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/ext2fs.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/snake_saver...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/snake_saver.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/snake_saver
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/geom_linux_lvm.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/geom_linux_lvm.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/geom_linux_lvm.ko


#0  doadump (textdump=0) at src/head/sys/amd64/include/pcpu_aux.h:55
55        __asm("movq %%gs:%P1,%0" : "=r" (td) : "n" (offsetof(struct pcpu,
(kgdb) #0  doadump (textdump=0) at src/head/sys/amd64/include/pc  0xffffffff8049ff3b in db_dump (dummy=<value optimized out>,
    dummy3=<value optimized out>, dummy4=<value optimized out>)
    at /usr/src/head/sys/ddb/db_command.c:575
#2  0xffffffff8049fd09 in db_command (cmd_table=<value optimized out>,
    dopager=1) at /usr/src/head/sys/ddb/db_command.c:482
#3  0xffffffff8049fa84 in db_command_loop ()
    at /usr/src/head/sys/ddb/db_command.c:535
#4  0xffffffff804a2c2f in db_trap (type=<value optimized out>,
    code=<value optimized out>) at /usr/src/head/sys/ddb/db_main.c:252
#5  0xffffffff80c1c93c in kdb_trap (type=3, code=0, tf=<value optimized out>)
    at /usr/src/head/sys/kern/subr_kdb.c:692
#6  0xffffffff8117487f in trap (frame=0xfffffe003baf93c0)
    at /usr/src/head/sys/amd64/amd64/trap.c:621
#7  0xffffffff8114bc3c in calltrap ()
    at /usr/src/head/sys/amd64/amd64/exception.S:289
#8  0xffffffff80c1c04b in kdb_enter (why=0xffffffff8131aa50 "panic",
    msg=<value optimized out>) at src/head/sys/amd64/include/cpufunc.h:65
#9  0xffffffff80bd111a in vpanic (fmt=<value optimized out>,
    ap=<value optimized out>) at /usr/src/head/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:897
#10 0xffffffff80bd0e93 in panic (fmt=<value optimized out>)
    at /usr/src/head/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:835
#11 0xffffffff80dfa139 in tcp_update_dsack_list (tp=<value optimized out>,
    rcv_start=<value optimized out>, rcv_end=<value optimized out>)
    at /usr/src/head/sys/netinet/tcp_sack.c:166
#12 0xffffffff80dee213 in tcp_do_segment (m=0xfffff80006bd8000,
    th=0xfffff80006bd8070, so=0xfffff80006b5c388, tp=0xfffff8002568c000,
    drop_hdrlen=52, tlen=<value optimized out>, iptos=0 '\0')
    at src/head/sys/sys/sockbuf.h:194
#13 0xffffffff80deac43 in tcp_input (mp=<value optimized out>,
    offp=<value optimized out>) at src/head/sys/netinet/tcp_var.h:973
#14 0xffffffff80d6e64f in ip_input (m=0x0)
    at /usr/src/head/sys/netinet/ip_input.c:829
#15 0xffffffff80cfefb2 in netisr_dispatch_src (proto=1,
    source=<value optimized out>, m=<value optimized out>)
    at /usr/src/head/sys/net/netisr.c:1123
#16 0xffffffff80ce8edf in tunwrite (dev=<value optimized out>,
    uio=<value optimized out>, flag=<value optimized out>)
    at /usr/src/head/sys/net/if_tuntap.c:1552
#17 0xffffffff80a8ac31 in devfs_write_f (fp=<value optimized out>,
    uio=0xfffff8007cbef980, cred=0xfffff80025c14000, flags=0,
    td=<value optimized out>) at /usr/src/head/sys/fs/devfs/devfs_vnops.c:1813
#18 0xffffffff80c43151 in dofilewrite (td=0xfffff80025c14000, fd=4,
    fp=0xfffff800255f54b0, auio=0xfffff8007cbef980,
    offset=<value optimized out>, flags=0) at src/head/sys/sys/file.h:321
#19 0xffffffff80c42d69 in kern_writev (td=0xfffff80025c14000, fd=4,
    auio=0xfffff8007cbef980) at /usr/src/head/sys/kern/sys_generic.c:491
#20 0xffffffff80c43095 in sys_writev (td=0xfffff80025c14000,
    uap=0xfffff80025c143c8) at /usr/src/head/sys/kern/sys_generic.c:477
#21 0xffffffff811757f9 in amd64_syscall (td=0xfffff80025c14000, traced=0)
    at src/head/sys/amd64/amd64/../../kern/subr_syscall.c:144
#22 0xffffffff8114c560 in fast_syscall_common ()
    at /usr/src/head/sys/amd64/amd64/exception.S:581
#23 0x00000008008a3eaa in ?? ()
Previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)
Current language:  auto; currently minimal
(kgdb) pu_aux.h:55
#1

------------------------------------------------------------------------
ps -axlww

ps: _zombproc: no such symbol

------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


Should we mark it as solved?

Miranda


----------



## vanbreukelingen (Sep 10, 2019)

Look, what's now happening: she turned to suicide, I think:


```
Unread portion of the kernel message buffer:
Kernel page fault with the following non-sleepable locks held:
exclusive sleep mutex btsocks_hci_raw_pcb_mtx (btsocks_hci_raw_pcb_mtx) r = 0 (0xfffff800037ee5e0) locked @ /usr/src/head/sys/netgraph/bluetooth/socket/ng_btsocket_hci_raw.c:1042
stack backtrace:
#0 0xffffffff80c3d903 at witness_debugger+0x73
#1 0xffffffff80c3e922 at witness_warn+0x442
#2 0xffffffff811996d3 at trap_pfault+0x53
#3 0xffffffff81198cc4 at trap+0x2b4
#4 0xffffffff81170fbc at calltrap+0x8
#5 0xffffffff82d23324 at ng_btsocket_hci_raw_control+0x6e4
#6 0xffffffff80c4b7f3 at soo_ioctl+0x413
#7 0xffffffff80c42995 at kern_ioctl+0x295
#8 0xffffffff80c4268d at sys_ioctl+0x15d
#9 0xffffffff8119a1ab at amd64_syscall+0x2bb
#10 0xffffffff811718e0 at fast_syscall_common+0x101


Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
fault virtual address    = 0x80067c180
fault code        = supervisor write data, page not present
instruction pointer    = 0x20:0xffffffff81195d16
stack pointer            = 0x28:0xfffffe003494e880
frame pointer            = 0x28:0xfffffe003494e880
code segment        = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
            = DPL 0, pres 1, long 1, def32 0, gran 1
processor eflags    = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process        = 9646 (hccontrol)
trap number        = 12
panic: page fault
cpuid = 0
time = 1566777564
KDB: stack backtrace:
db_trace_self_wrapper() at db_trace_self_wrapper+0x2b/frame 0xfffffe003494e540
vpanic() at vpanic+0x19d/frame 0xfffffe003494e590
panic() at panic+0x43/frame 0xfffffe003494e5f0
trap_fatal() at trap_fatal+0x39c/frame 0xfffffe003494e650
trap_pfault() at trap_pfault+0x62/frame 0xfffffe003494e6a0
trap() at trap+0x2b4/frame 0xfffffe003494e7b0
calltrap() at calltrap+0x8/frame 0xfffffe003494e7b0
--- trap 0xc, rip = 0xffffffff81195d16, rsp = 0xfffffe003494e880, rbp = 0xfffffe003494e880 ---
copyout_nosmap_erms() at copyout_nosmap_erms+0xb6/frame 0xfffffe003494e880
ng_btsocket_hci_raw_control() at ng_btsocket_hci_raw_control+0x6e4/frame 0xfffffe003494e910
soo_ioctl() at soo_ioctl+0x413/frame 0xfffffe003494e950
kern_ioctl() at kern_ioctl+0x295/frame 0xfffffe003494e9b0
sys_ioctl() at sys_ioctl+0x15d/frame 0xfffffe003494ea80
amd64_syscall() at amd64_syscall+0x2bb/frame 0xfffffe003494ebb0
fast_syscall_common() at fast_syscall_common+0x101/frame 0xfffffe003494ebb0
--- syscall (54, FreeBSD ELF64, sys_ioctl), rip = 0x80042f2ea, rsp = 0x7fffffffe538, rbp = 0x7fffffffe5b0 ---
KDB: enter: panic
Uptime: 1h16m7s
Dumping 466 out of 3968 MB:..4%..11%..21%..31%..42%..52%..62%..72%..83%..93%

Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/ng_ubt.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/ng_ubt.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/ng_ubt.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/ng_hci.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/ng_hci.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/ng_hci.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/ng_bluetooth.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/ng_bluetooth.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/ng_bluetooth.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/netgraph.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/netgraph.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/netgraph.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/if_iwm.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/if_iwm.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/if_iwm.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/iwm3160fw.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/iwm3160fw.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/iwm3160fw.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/uhid.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/uhid.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/uhid.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/ums.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/ums.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/ums.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/ng_l2cap.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/ng_l2cap.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/ng_l2cap.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/ng_btsocket.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/ng_btsocket.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/ng_btsocket.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/ng_socket.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/ng_socket.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/ng_socket.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/autofs.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/autofs.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/autofs.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/mac_ntpd.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/mac_ntpd.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/mac_ntpd.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/MIRANDA/ext2fs.ko...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug//boot/MIRANDA/ext2fs.ko.debug...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/MIRANDA/ext2fs.ko
#0  doadump (textdump=1) at src/head/sys/amd64/include/pcpu.h:246
246        __asm("movq %%gs:%P1,%0" : "=r" (td) : "n" (OFFSETOF_CURTHREAD));
(kgdb) #0  doadump (textdump=1) at src/head/sys/amd64/include/pcpu.h:246
#1  0xffffffff80bd10f0 in kern_reboot (howto=260)
    at /usr/src/head/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:479
#2  0xffffffff80bd1569 in vpanic (fmt=<value optimized out>,
    ap=<value optimized out>) at /usr/src/head/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:905
#3  0xffffffff80bd12a3 in panic (fmt=<value optimized out>)
    at /usr/src/head/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:832
#4  0xffffffff8119967c in trap_fatal (frame=<value optimized out>,
    eva=<value optimized out>) at /usr/src/head/sys/amd64/amd64/trap.c:943
#5  0xffffffff811996e2 in trap_pfault (frame=0xfffffe003494e7c0,
    usermode=<value optimized out>) at src/head/sys/amd64/include/pcpu.h:246
#6  0xffffffff81198cc4 in trap (frame=0xfffffe003494e7c0)
    at /usr/src/head/sys/amd64/amd64/trap.c:443
#7  0xffffffff81170fbc in calltrap ()
    at /usr/src/head/sys/amd64/amd64/exception.S:289
#8  0xffffffff81195d16 in copyout_nosmap_erms ()
    at /usr/src/head/sys/amd64/amd64/support.S:1480
#9  0xffffffff82d23324 in ng_btsocket_hci_raw_control (
    so=<value optimized out>, cmd=<value optimized out>,
    data=0xfffffe003494e9d0 "\001", ifp=<value optimized out>,
    td=<value optimized out>) at src/head/sys/sys/libkern.h:97
#10 0xffffffff80c4b7f3 in soo_ioctl (fp=<value optimized out>,
    cmd=<value optimized out>, data=0xfffffe003494e9d0,
    active_cred=<value optimized out>, td=<value optimized out>)
    at /usr/src/head/sys/kern/sys_socket.c:261
#11 0xffffffff80c42995 in kern_ioctl (td=<value optimized out>,
    fd=<value optimized out>, com=<value optimized out>,
    data=<value optimized out>) at src/head/sys/sys/file.h:337
#12 0xffffffff80c4268d in sys_ioctl (td=0xfffff80082f165a0,
    uap=0xfffff80082f16968) at /usr/src/head/sys/kern/sys_generic.c:712
#13 0xffffffff8119a1ab in amd64_syscall (td=0xfffff80082f165a0, traced=0)
    at src/head/sys/amd64/amd64/../../kern/subr_syscall.c:144
#14 0xffffffff811718e0 in fast_syscall_common ()
    at /usr/src/head/sys/amd64/amd64/exception.S:581
#15 0x000000080042f2ea in ?? ()
Previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)
Current language:  auto; currently minimal
(kgdb)
```


This for the followed mailing-list discussion and patches:








						Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
					

The FreeBSD Forums cater primarily to end-users and systems administrators. As such, the Forums focus almost exclusively on FreeBSD versions that are officially supported according to the official FreeBSD website. Since resources are scarce, the FreeBSD Forums strongly suggest that anyone asking...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




I guess it is the thing when hardware gets old, man become dement or whatever, machines start refusing their hardware... This one is to fuse2fs, I guess, because of the bad magic superblock! How to solve this issue:


```
ext2fs: ada0p5: wrong magic number 0 (expected 0xef53)
ext2fs: ada0p6: wrong magic number 0 (expected 0xef53)
ext2fs: ada0p8: wrong magic number 0x616b (expected 0xef53)
```


Got yesterday the same crash with an simple openvpn dump at reboot. What to do now? Is the @buildworld too old, the kernel is so unstable, although built with care and svn up'ed every single start. And I don't want the GENERIC kern; once CURRENT, always this bloody edge.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 10, 2019)

Let me post it again: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## vanbreukelingen (Sep 10, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Let me post it again: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


Gonna resubscribe to the list!  I think there shouldn't be such hypocritical attitude,  btw. Those voices will never disappear concerning spoiler. 

Thx indeed for the aid you all tried to solve. 

Miranda


----------



## yuripv (Sep 10, 2019)

Just for the note, I got the same panic on bare metal system, so it's not bhyve/hyperv/anything else.  Miranda, if you are going to post to current@, I'll add a "me too" -- it did panic right after the boot, trying to fetch initial pkg bootstrap.

EDIT: FWIW, I posted the panic to current@.

EDIT2: It appears that the first panic reported in OP is already fixed.


----------



## vanbreukelingen (Sep 13, 2019)

I think it's the neglect of @buildworld, it's been becoming too old; my sources were broken in the backbone so I fetched new ones as inernet provider surpressing me with working without VPN I can't go further with this discussion and maybe I get free WLAN on Monday, with a lotta luck; the ISP sh* on you if you use more than 200GB a month for a unlimited package, you probably know that well. 

I set up the freeBSD-CURRENT on another 20years-old-in-mankind-ages PC and the first time it happened not to bootstrap with
	
	



```
pgk update
```
 or 
	
	



```
pkg bootstrap
```
 again. I rebuilt it from source, the sqlite went down and I started from the beginning, now having troubles with AMDGPU modesetting on Xserver just because of two grafic cards, one disabled in UEFI-BIOS. 

When looking for a bootloader try rEFInd or Clover this is temporary the state of the art and EFI's gonna have a *huge* development as starting directly in a VM from the beginning and emulation of the most important architectures by CMOS and chipset. Chilly feeling thinking of the future...


----------

